# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Из школьных сочинений...

## EweX

Стихотворение написано в рифму, что нередко наблюдается у поэта.

Плотность населения Австралии составляет 4 квадратных человека на один метр.

Кащей Бессмертный хранил свою смерть в одном из двух яиц, сбивая с толку Иванушку.

Отелло рассвирипело и задушило Дездемону.

Крестьянин был зажиточный: он имел свиней и жену.

Корова — это большое животное с четырьмя ногами по углам.

Длинными зимними холодными вечерами она вязала длинные зимние холодные свитера.

В открытую форточку ворвался сквозняк, шустрый, как веник

Дятел уселся и стал грызть дерево

Плюшкин НАВАЛИЛ у себя в углу целую КУЧУ, и каждый день туда ПОДКЛАДЫВАЛ

Ленский вышел на дуэль в ПАНТАЛОНАХ. Они РАЗОШЛИСЬ, и раздался ВЫСТРЕЛ.

Во двор въехали две ЛОШАДИ. Это были СЫНОВЬЯ Тараса Бульбы.

Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и ПОВЕСИЛ его над кроватью.

Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда ЕГО РОДИТЕЛИ жили в Петербурге.

Герасим налил МУМЕ щей.

Бедная Лиза рвала ЦВЕТЫ и этим кормила свою мать.

Отец Чацкого умер В ДЕТСТВЕ.

У Ростовых было три ДОЧЕРИ: Наташа, Соня и НИКОЛАЙ.

Денис Давыдов повернулся к женщинам ЗАДОМ и ВЫСТРЕЛИЛ два раза.

Петр Первый соскочил с пьедестала и побежал за Евгением, громко цокая КОПЫТАМИ.

Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и ГОВОРИЛ только правду.

Базаров умер молодым человеком и СБЫЧА его МЕЧТ не произошла.

Грушницкий тщательно целил в ЛОБ, пуля оцарапала КОЛЕНО.

Чацкий и Софья росли вместе, но выросли В РАЗНЫЕ стороны.

Когда бомбы стали разрываться в гуще солдат, Пьеру неожиданно открылся ВНУТРЕННИЙ МИР простых русских людей.

Так как Печорин — человек ЛИШНИЙ, то и писать о нем — лишняя трата времени.

Андрей Болконский часто ездил смотреть на дуб, на который он был похож как две капли воды.

На борьбу с Гулливером поднялись все лилипуты от мала до велика.

Капитанша рассказала Пете о Швабрине, которого отправили сюда за самоубийство

Великий русский художник Левитан родился в бедной еврейской семье.

Он увидел следы копыт и навоз. Это значит, что здесь прошли красные.

Наташа Ростова хотела что-то сказать, но открывшаяся дверь закрыла ей рот.

Моя мама работает в детском саду Татьяной Васильевной.

По двору гуляли куры, утки и прочая домашняя утварь.

В горницу вошел негр, румяный от мороза.

Славяне были вольнолюбивым народом. Их часто угоняли в рабство, но и там они не работали.

----------


## EweX

Дворян гораздо чаще вызывали на дуэль, чем к начальству

Оля съела бублик вместе с собакой, которая бежала впереди

Гитарист взял гитару, и стал с ней играть

На нем были сапоги на размер больше него

Из-за угла высунулось лицо собаки

И тогда он взял нож и застрелился

Серые волки собираются в стаи по 10-12 человек

Собака бежала вприпрыжку, обгоняя зайца с севера и с юга

Медведь закричал не своим голосом

Вдруг я услышал лай собаки - это были охотники

Богдан Хмельницкий послал русскому царю телеграмму

Раздался звонок на обед, и рабочие пошли ужинать

Во время купания я озяб, и на меня напали мурашки

У мамы около рта появилась веселая улыбка

Как хорошо быть осьминогом: одна нога - здесь, другая - там, третья - в школе, четвертая - на футболе, пятая - в библиотеке, шестая - на дискотеке, седьмая - в буфете, восьмая - на другой планете

Космонавт прежде всего должен обладать невесомостью

Обделался легким испугом

Полководцы - смелые люди, они готовы рисковать жизнью других людей

Родители Ильи Муpомца были пpостыми колхозниками.

Наташа Ростова хотела что-то сказать, но откpывшаяся двеpь закpыла ей pот.

Герасим полюбил Муму и от радости подмел двор.

Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду.

Князю Олегу предсказали, что он умрет от змеи, которая выползет из его черепа.

Когда Дубровский убил медведя, Кирилл Петрович не рассердился, а велел содрать с него шкуру.

Отелло рассвирипело и задушило Дездемону.

Пришла весна. Все зазеленело и закукарекало.

Пугачев пожаловал Гриневу шубу и лошадь со своего плеча.

Савельич просил прощения за Гринева на коленях у Пугачева.

Тарас Бульба говорил своему сыну: "Чем я тебя породил, тем я тебя и убью."

Я живу и учусь в пятом классе

----------


## EweX

Доярка сошла с трибуны и на нея тотчас же влез председатель.

По берегу реки шял Челкаш и через его рваные штаны было видно его пролетарское происхождение.

Денис Давыдов повернулся к женщинам задом и выстрелил два раза.

Онегин вышел через задний проход и ушял.

Князь Нехлюдов был светским человеком и мочился духами.

На берегу реки доярка доила корову, а в воде отражалось все наоборот.

Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор.

В отсутствие Онегина Татьяна часто ходила в его кабинет, где постепенно из девушки превращалась в женщину.

Тургенев показал женщину в более расширенном виде.

Анна бросилась под поезд и он долго влачил ее жалкое существование.

Мне очень нравится героиня романа Льва Толстого "Война и мир", особенно когда она танцует на балу со Штирлицем.

Пушкин вращался в высшем свете и вращал там свою жену.

Гагарин был первым проходимцем в космосе.

У Ивана Николаевича была своя цель в жизни, но он в нея не попал.

На полу лежал и еле дышал труп, рядом сидела жена трупа, а брат трупа лежал в другой комнате без сознания.

Дворец был построен крепостными руками графа Шереметьева.

Фамусов разбирал людей не по внутренностям, а по наружностям.

На поле боя раздавались крики и стоны мертвецов.

Небо аустерлица переломило Болконского пополам.

Наташа была связана с народом красной нитью.

Катерина бросилась в реку по личному делу.

Любите Родину, мать вашу.

----------


## EweX

1972 г. ...Летом, мы с пацанами ходили в поход с ночевкой, и с собой взяли только необходимое. Картошку, палатку и Марию Ивановну....

Умер М.Ю.Лермонтов на Кавказе, но любил он его не поэтому! ...

Плюшкин навалил у себя в углу целую кучу и каждый день туда подкладывал....

Ленский вышел на дуэль в панталонах. Они разошлись и раздался выстрел. ...

Дантес не стоил выеденного яйца Пушкина ...

Во двор въехали две лошади. Это были сыновья Тараса Бульбы. ...

Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и повесил его над кроватью. ...

У Онегина было тяжело внутри, и он пришел к Татьяне облегчиться. ...

Французы бросились наутек, не выдержав духа русской армии....

Дубровский имел сношения с Машей через дупло старого дуба. ...

Андрей Болконский часто ездил поглядеть тот дуб, на который он был похож как две капли воды....

Он обманым путем завел девушек к себе домой и совершил половое сношение с обоями. ...

Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда его родители жили в Петербурге....

Чацкий вышел через задний проход и подпёрнул дверь палкой. ...

Герасим налил Муме щей. ...

Бедная Лиза рвала цветы и этим кормила свою мать. ...

Хлестаков сел в бричку и крикнул: "Гони, голубчик, в аэропорт!&...

Отец Чацкого умер в детстве....

Пьер был светский человек и поэтому мочился духами....

Под старость лет его приковало к постели раком....

Вдруг Герман услыхал скрип рессор. Это была старая княгиня. ...

Кабаниха нащупала у Катерины мягкое место и каждый день давила на него. ...

У Ростовых было три дочери: Наташа, Соня и Николай. ...

Из всех женских прелестей у Марии Болконской были только глаза. ...

Анна сошлась с Вронским совсем новым, неприемлемым для страны способом. ...

Тарас сел на коня. Конь согнулся, а потом засмеялся. ...

Хоть одним глазком взгляну на Париж..." - мечтал Кутузов. ...

Денис Давыдов повернулся к женщинам задом и выстрелил два раза....

Душа Татьяны полна любви и ждёт не дождётся, как бы обдать ею кого-нибудь....

Шел полк французов и кутузов. ...

Онегин был богатый человек: по утрам он сидел в уборной, а потом ехал в цирк. ...

Петр Первый соскочил с пьедестала и побежал за Евгением, громко цокая копытами. ...

Нос Гоголя наполнен глубочайшим содержанием. ...

Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду....

Анна бросилась под поезд и он долго влачил ее жалкое существование....

Тургенева не удовлетворяют ни отцы, ни дети. ...

Такие девушки, как Ольга, уже давно надоели Онегину, да и Пушкину тоже. ...

Князю Олегу предсказали, что он умрёт от змеи, которая вылезет из его черепа. ...

С Михаилом Юрьевичем Лермонтовым я познакомилась в детском саду. ...

Герасим ел за четверых, а работал один. ...

Печорин похитил Бэлу в порыве чувств и хотел через ее любовь приблизиться к народу. Но ему это не удалось. Не удалось ему это и с Максимом Максимычем. ...

Онегин ехал к своему умирающему дяде, приезжает и говорит: Скажи-ка дядя, ведь недаром, Москва, спаленная пожаром.... ...

Базаров любил разных насекомых и делал им прививки. ...

На поле брани были слышны стоны и крики мертвецов. ...

Лев Толстой родился в 1828 году среди леса на ясной поляне. ...

Пугачев пожаловал шубу и лошадь со своего плеча. ...

У Чичикова много положительных черт: он всегда выбрит и пахнет. ...

Пугачев помогал Гриневу не только в работе, но и в любви к Маше....

Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из под её кружевного фартука....

Сыновья приехали к Тарасу и стали с ним знакомиться. ...

Чичиков ехал в карете с поднятым задом. ...

По дороге в Богучарово Андрей Болконский, как старый дуб, расцвел и зазеленел. ...

Фамусов осуждает свою дочь за то, что Софья с самого утра и уже с мужчиной....

Таким образом, Печорин овладел Бэлой, а Казбич - Каракезом. ...

Во второй половине дня Печорин любил пить кофе со сливками общества. ...

Толстой и Марью Волконскую сделал матерью, и в этом его заслуга. ...

Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор. ...

Герасим бросил Татьяну и связался с Муму. ...

Грушницкий тщательно целил в лоб, пуля оцарапала колено. ...

Поэты XIX века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях. ...

Здесь он впервые узнал разговорную русскую речь от няни Арины Родионовны. ...

Во время второго акта Софьи и Молчалина у них под лестницей сидел Чацкий. ...

Онегин, как и все помещики, родился не в роддоме, а на брегах Невы. ...

Толстой несколько раз переделывал "Войну и мир", чтобы нам было легче ее изучать. ...

Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие - он сразу женился. ...

В результате из Тихона вырос не мужчина, а самый настоящий овца....

Раскольников тряхнул стариной. ...

Катерина бросилась в реку по личному делу. ...

Язык у Базарова был тупой, но потом заострился в спорах. ...

Мне нравится то, что с таким талантом Пушкин не побоялся стать народным поэтом. ...

Троекуров был хотя не глуп, но немного с приветом. ...

Когда бомбы стали разрываться в гуще солдат, Пьеру неожиданно открылся внутренний мир простых русских людей. ...

Чацкий был очень умный, а от ума все горе. ...

Так как Печорин - человек лишний, то и писать о нем - лишняя трата времени. ...

Кирсанов сидел в кустах, но все, что не надо, видел. ...

У Наташи Ростовой с Андреем Болконским был роман - "Война и мир". ...

Сначала Татьяна горячо любила Онегина, а он её в глаза не видел. ...

Но когда она похолодела, Евгений решил начать всё снова. Было поздно....

Костёр замёрз и угли закоченели.

----------


## EweX

1972 г. ...Летом, мы с пацанами ходили в поход с ночевкой, и с собой взяли только необходимое. Картошку, палатку и Марию Ивановну....

Умер М.Ю.Лермонтов на Кавказе, но любил он его не поэтому! ...

Плюшкин навалил у себя в углу целую кучу и каждый день туда подкладывал....

Ленский вышел на дуэль в панталонах. Они разошлись и раздался выстрел. ...

Дантес не стоил выеденного яйца Пушкина ...

Во двор въехали две лошади. Это были сыновья Тараса Бульбы. ...

Онегину нравился Байрон, поэтому он и повесил его над кроватью. ...

У Онегина было тяжело внутри, и он пришел к Татьяне облегчиться. ...

Французы бросились наутек, не выдержав духа русской армии....

Дубровский имел сношения с Машей через дупло старого дуба. ...

Андрей Болконский часто ездил поглядеть тот дуб, на который он был похож как две капли воды....

Он обманым путем завел девушек к себе домой и совершил половое сношение с обоями. ...

Лермонтов родился у бабушки в деревне, когда его родители жили в Петербурге....

Чацкий вышел через задний проход и подпёрнул дверь палкой. ...

Герасим налил Муме щей. ...

Бедная Лиза рвала цветы и этим кормила свою мать. ...

Хлестаков сел в бричку и крикнул: "Гони, голубчик, в аэропорт!&...

Отец Чацкого умер в детстве....

Пьер был светский человек и поэтому мочился духами....

Под старость лет его приковало к постели раком....

Вдруг Герман услыхал скрип рессор. Это была старая княгиня. ...

Кабаниха нащупала у Катерины мягкое место и каждый день давила на него. ...

У Ростовых было три дочери: Наташа, Соня и Николай. ...

Из всех женских прелестей у Марии Болконской были только глаза. ...

Анна сошлась с Вронским совсем новым, неприемлемым для страны способом. ...

Тарас сел на коня. Конь согнулся, а потом засмеялся. ...

Хоть одним глазком взгляну на Париж..." - мечтал Кутузов. ...

Денис Давыдов повернулся к женщинам задом и выстрелил два раза....

Душа Татьяны полна любви и ждёт не дождётся, как бы обдать ею кого-нибудь....

Шел полк французов и кутузов. ...

Онегин был богатый человек: по утрам он сидел в уборной, а потом ехал в цирк. ...

Петр Первый соскочил с пьедестала и побежал за Евгением, громко цокая копытами. ...

Нос Гоголя наполнен глубочайшим содержанием. ...

Глухонемой Герасим не любил сплетен и говорил только правду....

Анна бросилась под поезд и он долго влачил ее жалкое существование....

Тургенева не удовлетворяют ни отцы, ни дети. ...

Такие девушки, как Ольга, уже давно надоели Онегину, да и Пушкину тоже. ...

Князю Олегу предсказали, что он умрёт от змеи, которая вылезет из его черепа. ...

С Михаилом Юрьевичем Лермонтовым я познакомилась в детском саду. ...

Герасим ел за четверых, а работал один. ...

Печорин похитил Бэлу в порыве чувств и хотел через ее любовь приблизиться к народу. Но ему это не удалось. Не удалось ему это и с Максимом Максимычем. ...

Онегин ехал к своему умирающему дяде, приезжает и говорит: Скажи-ка дядя, ведь недаром, Москва, спаленная пожаром.... ...

Базаров любил разных насекомых и делал им прививки. ...

На поле брани были слышны стоны и крики мертвецов. ...

Лев Толстой родился в 1828 году среди леса на ясной поляне. ...

Пугачев пожаловал шубу и лошадь со своего плеча. ...

У Чичикова много положительных черт: он всегда выбрит и пахнет. ...

Пугачев помогал Гриневу не только в работе, но и в любви к Маше....

Шелковистые, белокурые локоны выбивались из под её кружевного фартука....

Сыновья приехали к Тарасу и стали с ним знакомиться. ...

Чичиков ехал в карете с поднятым задом. ...

По дороге в Богучарово Андрей Болконский, как старый дуб, расцвел и зазеленел. ...

Фамусов осуждает свою дочь за то, что Софья с самого утра и уже с мужчиной....

Таким образом, Печорин овладел Бэлой, а Казбич - Каракезом. ...

Во второй половине дня Печорин любил пить кофе со сливками общества. ...

Толстой и Марью Волконскую сделал матерью, и в этом его заслуга. ...

Наташа была истинно русской натурой, очень любила природу и часто ходила на двор. ...

Герасим бросил Татьяну и связался с Муму. ...

Грушницкий тщательно целил в лоб, пуля оцарапала колено. ...

Поэты XIX века были легкоранимыми людьми: их часто убивали на дуэлях. ...

Здесь он впервые узнал разговорную русскую речь от няни Арины Родионовны. ...

Во время второго акта Софьи и Молчалина у них под лестницей сидел Чацкий. ...

Онегин, как и все помещики, родился не в роддоме, а на брегах Невы. ...

Толстой несколько раз переделывал "Войну и мир", чтобы нам было легче ее изучать. ...

Первые успехи Пьера Безухова в любви были плохие - он сразу женился. ...

В результате из Тихона вырос не мужчина, а самый настоящий овца....

Раскольников тряхнул стариной. ...

Катерина бросилась в реку по личному делу. ...

Язык у Базарова был тупой, но потом заострился в спорах. ...

Мне нравится то, что с таким талантом Пушкин не побоялся стать народным поэтом. ...

Троекуров был хотя не глуп, но немного с приветом. ...

Когда бомбы стали разрываться в гуще солдат, Пьеру неожиданно открылся внутренний мир простых русских людей. ...

Чацкий был очень умный, а от ума все горе. ...

Так как Печорин - человек лишний, то и писать о нем - лишняя трата времени. ...

Кирсанов сидел в кустах, но все, что не надо, видел. ...

У Наташи Ростовой с Андреем Болконским был роман - "Война и мир". ...

Сначала Татьяна горячо любила Онегина, а он её в глаза не видел. ...

Но когда она похолодела, Евгений решил начать всё снова. Было поздно....

Костёр замёрз и угли закоченели.

----------

